# Careers with Amtrak



## Stockd15b (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey folks. So I've applied for a position in my area, "motor equipment operator". The status has changed to "manager review" but has been at that status for awhile now. 

I know the hiring process is slow but is that a good sign? Or could it mean nothing at all?

Thanks a million.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 15, 2022)

How long is a while, and what area are you applying to?


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 15, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> How long is a while, and what area are you applying to?


In the New Member thread, OP said he was in Central FL. A Google of "motor equipment operator" ('cause I was curious what it was) turned up a recent posting for Sanford.


----------



## Stockd15b (Feb 15, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> How long is a while, and what area are you applying to?


Correct sanford fl. It was updated feb 2nd. The most confusing part is this under " job specific information" when I'm viewing the job I applied for.


----------



## neroden (Feb 16, 2022)

Stockd15b said:


> Hey folks. So I've applied for a position in my area, "motor equipment operator". The status has changed to "manager review" but has been at that status for awhile now.
> 
> I know the hiring process is slow but is that a good sign?



It is a good sign in that it means someone is actually looking at your application. A lot of people have had complete information blackouts for essentially forever after applying, so you're doing better than that.

The things you were wondering about: they are probably doing a background check on you, which isn't done yet. They will also be making sure you are vaccinated for Covid-19 and willing to wear a mask at work.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 10, 2022)

I am semi-seriously considering getting into railroading with Amtrak, and I figured that I’d ask some current/former Amtrak employees about certain specifics as it pertains to crew bases, possible train assignment, and distance requirements from bases. As someone who lives who lives in Woodland, CA (20 minutes drive to Downtown Sacramento, and up to 1.5 hour drive to Oakland, both assuming favorable traffic), competing for the Sacramento base will be a logical choice. Based on the fact as to where I live and how long it takes me to get to either base areas, would getting to the Oakland crew base be considered a long shot, even if I were to drive there? As for the 2-hour rule for distance between home and crew base, is it for just conductors, drivers, yard/road/foremen, or station staff, or does it also apply to OBS crew as well? And also how hiring process for applicants like? And how is training like for OBS and/or T&E crew like, and where are Western LD OBS’s are based out, and what crews are based out of Sacramento and Oakland crew bases, and by extension, in the Pacific coast states (CA, OR, and WA), and what trains could I be on if I were to get assigned to those crew bases? Answers from Amtrak current or former employees, either by reply here, or by private messages, will be appreciated.


----------



## OBS (Mar 10, 2022)

Wow, a lot of questions...LOL.. I believe the 2 hour rule applies to OBS as well. Crew bases for OBS are Oak, Lax and Sea. Oak primarily does the San Joaquin service. Lax handles train 3/4, 1/2 and San Diego service. Sea handles 7/8 and the Vancouver/Portland corridor. Training for OBS is approx. 2 weeks of classroom training followed by training trips on board the train. For Conductors, you will spend 4-6 weeks classroom training in Wilmington DE, then return and do student trips out of assigned crew base. The hiring process is somewhat haphazard with interviews, passing physical and drug testing, lack of communication sometimes, etc.

Hope this helps...if you have more specific questions feel free to PM me. I believe we both belong to same Amtrak Facebook group organized by Jay Marking.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 10, 2022)

OBS said:


> Wow, a lot of questions...LOL.. I believe the 2 hour rule applies to OBS as well. Crew bases for OBS are Oak, Lax and Sea. Oak primarily does the San Joaquin service. Lax handles train 3/4, 1/2 and San Diego service. Sea handles 7/8 and the Vancouver/Portland corridor. Training for OBS is approx. 2 weeks of classroom training followed by training trips on board the train. For Conductors, you will spend 4-6 weeks classroom training in Wilmington DE, then return and do student trips out of assigned crew base. The hiring process is somewhat haphazard with interviews, passing physical and drug testing, lack of communication sometimes, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps...if you have more specific questions feel free to PM me. I believe we both belong to same Amtrak Facebook group organized by Jay Marking.


I will be PM-ing you soon. Please check your inbox in the next few hours. I will either edit this reply or reply to this once sent.


----------



## west point (Mar 10, 2022)

Go to Amtrak page click on careers, find area you are interest. Listing usually go back 4 - 5 weeks.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 11, 2022)

OBS said:


> Wow, a lot of questions...LOL.. I believe the 2 hour rule applies to OBS as well. Crew bases for OBS are Oak, Lax and Sea. Oak primarily does the San Joaquin service. Lax handles train 3/4, 1/2 and San Diego service. Sea handles 7/8 and the Vancouver/Portland corridor. Training for OBS is approx. 2 weeks of classroom training followed by training trips on board the train. For Conductors, you will spend 4-6 weeks classroom training in Wilmington DE, then return and do student trips out of assigned crew base. The hiring process is somewhat haphazard with interviews, passing physical and drug testing, lack of communication sometimes, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps...if you have more specific questions feel free to PM me. I believe we both belong to same Amtrak Facebook group organized by Jay Marking.


PM sent, please check your PM inbox at your earliest convenience.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 14, 2022)

Since Amtrak seems to be looking for people (at least when I applied), do you think Class 1s are also looking for people to try to join their ranks? I’m thinking that in the unfortunate circumstance that Amtrak decides against me, I might try with Class 1s if they need extra man power.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Mar 14, 2022)

My guess is all transportation companies are hiring. 

My local transit agencies are desperate for bus drivers and mechanics. I know most others are as well.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 16, 2022)

Update: looks like one of the crew bases (Oakland) decided to move forward with me (as I apparantly passed their SAP Success Factors ATS/HRIS). Now supposed to have a physical strength exam in 2 days. What should I expect, in addition to the obvious (range of motion and muscular strength), on test day? And what happens after that exam, and assuming if there are no complications along the way, and if they do decide to hire me, what trains could I be conducting on, once training is finished? (I would be guessing on the Capitols, CA Zephyr, and SJ’s as their operational crew originates there, but I could be mistaken)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2022)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Update: looks like one of the crew bases (Oakland) decided to move forward with me (as I apparantly passed their SAP Success Factors ATS/HRIS). Now supposed to have a physical strength exam in 2 days. What should I expect, in addition to the obvious (range of motion and muscular strength), on test day? And what happens after that exam, and assuming if there are no complications along the way, and if they do decide to hire me, what trains could I be conducting on, once training is finished? (I would be guessing on the Capitols, CA Zephyr, and SJ’s as their operational crew originates there, but I could be mistaken)


You left out the Coast Starlight since it calls @ Oakland also. 

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 16, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> You left out the Coast Starlight since it calls @ Oakland also.


Per my experience, and what I was told by a personal friend of mine who was a conductor based out of SAC, only the train drivers change at OAK. I’d like to be assigned to the CA Zephyr, but that might be a longshot as, what I suspect, a new conductor-trainee, they may be more inclined to give me Capitols or SJ’s to BFD or at the trainyard marshalling train cars, while giving the Zephyr to more senior ones.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2022)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Per my experience, and what I was told by a personal friend of mine who was a conductor based out of SAC, only the train drivers change at OAK. I’d like to be assigned to the CA Zephyr, but that might be a longshot as, what I suspect, a new conductor-trainee, they may be more inclined to give me Capitols or SJ’s to BFD or at the trainyard marshalling train cars, while giving the Zephyr to more senior ones.


Well, the Zephyr originates in the Oakland Yards and boards in Emeryville, while the Starlight runs LAX to Seattle.

I would have sworn the T&E Crews used to change in Oakland, but it could be Emeryville for the Conductors as you were told??


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 16, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> I would have sworn the T&E Crews used to change in Oakland, but it could be Emeryville for the Conductors as you were told??


I believe the conductors ride SAC to SLO from what I was told. Not sure why, though.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 17, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Well, the Zephyr originates in the Oakland Yards and boards in Emeryville, while the Starlight runs LAX to Seattle.
> 
> I would have sworn the T&E Crews used to change in Oakland, but it could be Emeryville for the Conductors as you were told??



Crews change out in in SAC for sure Jim, I can't remember if they swap out in EMY or not, but I doubt it. 



bmjhagen9426 said:


> Update: looks like one of the crew bases (Oakland) decided to move forward with me (as I apparantly passed their SAP Success Factors ATS/HRIS). Now supposed to have a physical strength exam in 2 days. What should I expect, in addition to the obvious (range of motion and muscular strength), on test day? And what happens after that exam, and assuming if there are no complications along the way, and if they do decide to hire me, what trains could I be conducting on, once training is finished? (I would be guessing on the Capitols, CA Zephyr, and SJ’s as their operational crew originates there, but I could be mistaken)



See the videos in the link that I'll attach. If you pass the strength test then it's up to HR if you get interviewed. 

I can tell you that Oakland has a bunch of Extra Board openings right now. I know that they run the local corridor trains out of Oakland. 

If you have any questions shoot me a PM. 






Videos - IPCS







www.ipcs-inc.com


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 18, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> See the videos in the link that I'll attach. If you pass the strength test then it's up to HR if you get interviewed.
> 
> I can tell you that Oakland has a bunch of Extra Board openings right now. I know that they run the local corridor trains out of Oakland.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 18, 2022)

This is dated 2006 but, probably still somewhat accurate.
Coast Starlight conductors SAC to SLO while Engineers SAC to SJC then SJC to SLO. Other trains appear to be SAC to OKJ.
Hmmm... image doesn't expand!


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 18, 2022)

Update (9:30 PDT, 3/18/2022): It looks like I will be evaluated for Sacramento base as well as Oakland
Update 2: (17:30 PDT, 3/18/2022): Testing is done, should know by Monday whether or not I get the interview. The test is no joke. Was told that I should get a phone call if I get to interview.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 18, 2022)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Update (9:30 PDT, 3/18/2022): It looks like I will be evaluated for Sacramento base as well as Oakland
> Update 2: (17:30 PDT, 3/18/2022): Testing is done, should know by Monday whether or not I get the interview. The test is no joke. Was told that I should get a phone call if I get to interview.



Just as an FYI, you'll only need to take the test once for both jobs. If your result is a passing result, it's valid for one year. So should you not be selected for said jobs, and you have passed said test, you won't have to take it again until 3/18/2023. 

If you did not pass the test, then you can retest in 90 days. 

Just out of curousity who said that youl'' know by Monday if you'll be interviewed?


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Mar 18, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Just as an FYI, you'll only need to take the test once for both jobs. If your result is a passing result, it's valid for one year. So should you not be selected for said jobs, and you have passed said test, you won't have to take it again until 3/18/2023.
> 
> If you did not pass the test, then you can retest in 90 days.
> 
> Just out of curousity who said that youl'' know by Monday if you'll be interviewed?


The IPCS says that they will communicate with Amtrak after wknd is over on Mon, and as for finding out on Mon, that is my guesstimation. I could be predicting it for days too early.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 19, 2022)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> The IPCS says that they will communicate with Amtrak after wknd is over on Mon, and as for finding out on Mon, that is my guesstimation. I could be predicting it for days too early.



Never guess when it comes to the RR. I'm sure at this point that the T&E hiring manager doesn't even have a date for interviews yet from HR.


----------



## Jovan williams (Mar 22, 2022)

How long does it usually take for a response after the strength test?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 22, 2022)

Jovan williams said:


> How long does it usually take for a response after the strength test?



It depends on when the interviews are. But it can be a week or longer.


----------



## Arson451 (Mar 23, 2022)

So here’s been my hiring experience, it’s probably a little different as I live in DC. I applied for every OBS position in January. I then had an interview for en route coach cleaner. I was offered the job two days later, but after the first interview I received an email to do a physical for LSA. So I turned down the cleaner position. It took a while to schedule the strength test with ICPS as they are based out of Ohio. Took the test on a Friday and that was transmitted to Amtrak on Wednesday. It’s the end of February at this point. Did my zoom interview with one the same gentlemen who did the cleaner interview. Had to do a drug test which was a hair test. Received a contingent offer of employment. After that I waited another 2 weeks and then had to do a physical, urinalysis, hearing and sight test. Now I’m just waiting on the results from my background check. The next OBS class for east coast is april 11th in NYC. It definitely has been a process.
Something that I found interesting is the potential routes they said I could be on which consisted of Cap Limited, Silver Service, Acela, Crescent or Vermonter. No regionals. With only the Acela, Vermonter and Cap Limited originating or terminating in DC I’m curious as to see if NYC will be a constant starting point for my work days. And I’m all about 100% travel!


----------



## natebooth (Mar 23, 2022)

I am aware that there's probably a bazillion applicants but any knowledge about the process would be greatly appreciated. I feel like a pretty great candidate with my experience and I have a reference from a former Amtrak Conductor who is also a former coworker from a different job. Do they actually read cover letters and resumes? It kind of feels like sending an application off into outer space and a "don't get my hopes up" thing. Thanks for your time and attention.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 23, 2022)

natebooth said:


> I am aware that there's probably a bazillion applicants but any knowledge about the process would be greatly appreciated. I feel like a pretty great candidate with my experience and I have a reference from a former Amtrak Conductor who is also a former coworker from a different job. Do they actually read cover letters and resumes? It kind of feels like sending an application off into outer space and a "don't get my hopes up" thing. Thanks for your time and attention.


Welcome to AU. Unfortunately I cannot answser your questions regarding an AC position. Possibly one of our members will be able to do so. Most of our members are not Amtrak employees and do not have direct knowledge about the Amtrak hiring process. Our members are railfans, however, some of our members are current or past Amtrak employees who may be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 23, 2022)

natebooth said:


> I am aware that there's probably a bazillion applicants but any knowledge about the process would be greatly appreciated. I feel like a pretty great candidate with my experience and I have a reference from a former Amtrak Conductor who is also a former coworker from a different job. Do they actually read cover letters and resumes? It kind of feels like sending an application off into outer space and a "don't get my hopes up" thing. Thanks for your time and attention.


Send me a PM.


----------



## Arson451 (Apr 4, 2022)

pennyk said:


> Welcome to AU. Unfortunately I cannot answser your questions regarding an AC position. Possibly one of our members will be able to do so. Most of our members are not Amtrak employees and do not have direct knowledge about the Amtrak hiring process. Our members are railfans, however, some of our members are current or past Amtrak employees who may be able to answer your questions.


I’m still going thru the process and I started it back in January. The process is unbelievably slow. In this order is how it’s going: apply
2. Zoom interview
If they like you you’ll receive a conditional offer at this point. 
3. Strength test
4. Drug test
5. Full physical and blood work.
6. Thorough back ground check.
Apparently, this is we’re my hold up is. I have a dui from 7years ago. For this I have to be approved by the adjudication board. They are a new team and only meet once a week.They have asked a question about my dui at the last 3 meetings and send a follow up questions one at a time as opposed to asking all the pertinent questions at once. My HR representative filed a formal complaint against them as the next training class is scheduled for 4/11 and she seriously doubts they’ll have enough people to even half fill it because of their antics. Hopefully they’ll give some approvals and some of us can start 4/11.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Apr 5, 2022)

Good evening I recently applied for amtrak for various positions and was asked to do a strength test. I did the test how will I be notified if I passed . Also do you have to take it each time when you apply for a new position?


----------



## caravanman (Apr 6, 2022)

Please be aware that this website is made up of amateur rail travel fans, and has no connection to Amtrak...
Having said that, you may get replies from some members here who can offer information.
Good luck!


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 6, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Good evening I recently applied for amtrak for various positions and was asked to do a strength test. I did the test how will I be notified if I passed . Also do you have to take it each time when you apply for a new position?



Their is no official notifcation of passing or failing. However if you receive an interview you passed. Also, if you passed you do not need to take it again for 1 year. If you did not pass you can test again after a 90 day waiting period.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Apr 6, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Their is no official notifcation of passing or failing. However if you receive an interview you passed. Also, if you passed you do not need to take it again for 1 year. If you did not pass you can test again after a 90 day waiting period.


Thanks for info


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 6, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Their is no official notifcation of passing or failing. However if you receive an interview you passed. Also, if you passed you do not need to take it again for 1 year. If you did not pass you can test again after a 90 day waiting period.


If there's no notification, how do you know that you need to take it again? You might have passed the test but not received an interview for some other reason.


----------



## adam11 (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm going through the process now with amtrak. I have taken my drug test, physical & background check. I haven't heard about any of my results at all yet. I have not smoked weed in 7 months and im also suppose too start may 2nd and i live in NY. So i need at least a week to drive there. for my background check i messed up some of the dates of some previous employers and one of them tbh i was fired from (long story). I did not give my managers number anyway but i did put my supervisors number on there, because i liked working with him and worked well together. I also called the people that hired me maybe 2 or 3 times and the recruiter said they thought it was weird and mad them nervous that i wasn't telling them something, but i just told him i was nervous and that i was only concerned, because i don't want to be called last minute and then have to drive across country in a hurry. I don't have a criminal record or anything bad I'm just nervous. Do i have anaything to worry about? what are some red flags for them? Also when i get past probation how can i start getting on the path to become a conductor? Thanks!


----------



## caravanman (Apr 6, 2022)

Is it just me, but the questions employment seeking folk ask here, and the apparent lack of official information about the process from Amtrak, seems entirely expected, given Amtrak's overall "take it or leave it" attitude to running all aspects of their services?


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 6, 2022)

adam11 said:


> I'm going through the process now with amtrak. I have taken my drug test, physical & background check. I haven't heard about any of my results at all yet. I have not smoked weed in 7 months and im also suppose too start may 2nd and i live in NY. So i need at least a week to drive there. for my background check i messed up some of the dates of some previous employers and one of them tbh i was fired from (long story). I did not give my managers number anyway but i did put my supervisors number on there, because i liked working with him and worked well together. I also called the people that hired me maybe 2 or 3 times and the recruiter said they thought it was weird and mad them nervous that i wasn't telling them something, but i just told him i was nervous and that i was only concerned, because i don't want to be called last minute and then have to drive across country in a hurry. I don't have a criminal record or anything bad I'm just nervous. Do i have anaything to worry about? what are some red flags for them? Also when i get past probation how can i start getting on the path to become a conductor? Thanks!



Send me a PM with your various questions.


----------



## amtrakpass (Apr 6, 2022)

Good luck with everything, my one suggestion is even if would be difficult for you, if you really want the job make sure you are clear that you are willing to start on short notice and drive to the location quickly. Even if it is unreasonable, railroads use the short notice to start as a test on whether or not you will be able to live with an unpredictable or non-standard work schedule. In reality you might be able to get a later training class or something, but you want to be clear you want to start very soon and have a firm offer in hand before mentioning that in my opinion.


----------



## benefitiana (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello all,

I've recently accepted a position for Amtrak as a passenger conductor trainee and go out to Delaware early June 2022. I am wondering does anyone know the medical provider that Amtrak uses to conduct the physical health assessment/drug testing? Is this the same type of physical that is required for a Commercial Driver License? Will they waive the physical if I already have a FMCSA DOT clearance? Thank you so much for your answers.


----------



## Darrin Hatwood (Apr 7, 2022)

Good afternoon 
I too am seriously considering joining the Amtrak family.
I have a lot of questions!
I currently work for a NYS Department and am Tier 6.
1- Do all the pension benefits(time of service) carry over?
Or is that time lost & the pension system completely different?
2- How much time do you have to have before one is vested in the retirement & pension system?
3- How hard is it to start, say in NY and transfer to say Delaware or Washington DC?
4- Would your rate of pay stay the same and carry over to your new location?
5- If one started say as a Coach Cleaner or Red Cap how much time would you have to remain in that position before you’re able to grow and take on another role?
6- What is the current pay rate for Red Caps, Ushers, Gateman, Coach Cleaners…?

I know this is a lot but I really need answers to these questions.
Thank you all for your time and assistance with these questions.
I look forward to reading the answers.
Darrin


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 7, 2022)

Good luck to all interested or applying. We (Amtrak riders) really need you!


----------



## pennyk (Apr 7, 2022)

MODERATOR NOTE to those posting questions in this thread: Please be reminded that most of the members of Amtrak Unlimited are not current or past Amtrak employees and do not know the answers to your questions. There are a few/handfull of active AU members who are current or past Amtrak employees. Some, but not all, are comfortable answering questions in public. Some may send you a PM. 
Again, most AU members are railfans or new Amtrak travelers with questions about traveling on Amtrak.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 7, 2022)

Lots of info at Careers at Amtrak (that's a clickable link).

Not an official website, but found a lot of discussion at Questions and Answers about Amtrak Hiring Process | Indeed.com

"Getting hired by Amtrak" will find you dozens of job-hunting sites with Amtrak sections. As with all web, use with caution.


----------



## SA1234 (Apr 7, 2022)

Stockd15b said:


> Correct sanford fl. It was updated feb 2nd. The most confusing part is this under " job specific information" when I'm viewing the job I applied for.


Applied in March and checked today and showing the same thing. 
did you ever hear back or find anything out?


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 7, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> If there's no notification, how do you know that you need to take it again? You might have passed the test but not received an interview for some other reason.


That's a great question. And the answer is HR can give the applicant the answer. 


benefitiana said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently accepted a position for Amtrak as a passenger conductor trainee and go out to Delaware early June 2022. I am wondering does anyone know the medical provider that Amtrak uses to conduct the physical health assessment/drug testing? Is this the same type of physical that is required for a Commercial Driver License? Will they waive the physical if I already have a FMCSA DOT clearance? Thank you so much for your answers.


Congrats and Welcome to the team! 

Where have you been hired as an AC? Just be aware that the class date that they gave you may be moved forward or back. 

Amtrak uses CHS as the vendor. It's similar to a CDL exam. As for a phyiscal being "waived" that won't happen. 

If you have any questions please feel free to send me a PM. 


Darrin Hatwood said:


> Good afternoon
> I too am seriously considering joining the Amtrak family.
> I have a lot of questions!
> I currently work for a NYS Department and am Tier 6.
> ...



1. As far as state to Amtrak? No. Amtrak pays into RR Retirement. 
2. 5 years for RR Retirement
3. It depends on your job title. For instance T&E don't have to much of an issue, however wait until your probation period is up. 
4. Yes, if you stay in the same title your pay rate would carry over. 
5. Techincally Amtrak has a "1 year rule". Meaning that you stay in your current craft for one year before you can change. It has been waived on occasion. 
6. That I'm not sure about.


----------



## Darrin Hatwood (Apr 7, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> That's a great question. And the answer is HR can give the applicant the answer.
> 
> Congrats and Welcome to the team!
> 
> ...





pennyk said:


> MODERATOR NOTE to those posting questions in this thread: Please be reminded that most of the members of Amtrak Unlimited are not current or past Amtrak employees and do not know the answers to your questions. There are a few/handfull of active AU members who are current or past Amtrak employees. Some, but not all, are comfortable answering questions in public. Some may send you a PM.
> Again, most AU members are railfans or new Amtrak travelers with questions about traveling on Amtrak.


Thank
You


----------



## SA1234 (Apr 7, 2022)

My application changed from “under review” to “manager review” and under “Job specific information” there is a job offer confirmation section saying congratulations on a offer. But I have yet to be contacted by anyone or even interviewed. Is this normal? Or does this mean something?


----------



## Darrin Hatwood (Apr 7, 2022)

Darrin Hatwood said:


> Thank
> You


Thank you again
I look forward to any PM
I really want and need the correct information.


----------



## daybeers (Apr 22, 2022)

There is an Amtrak hiring event with on-the-spot job interviews and offers at New York Penn on Wednesday, April 27th. 9:30am-4pm. Here's a third-party link.


----------



## Careerdriven (May 10, 2022)

End of April I accepted a job offer with amtrak 
Last week had my hair follicle test done, completed my new hire paperwork and background check.
My background check is finished( it shows on the website)

I have yet to get info on doing a physical and urine test.

Should I be worried?


----------



## OBS (May 10, 2022)

Careerdriven said:


> End of April I accepted a job offer with amtrak
> Last week had my hair follicle test done, completed my new hire paperwork and background check.
> My background check is finished( it shows on the website)
> 
> ...


no...


----------



## Acela150 (May 10, 2022)

Careerdriven said:


> End of April I accepted a job offer with amtrak
> Last week had my hair follicle test done, completed my new hire paperwork and background check.
> My background check is finished( it shows on the website)
> 
> ...



OBS hit the nail on the head. Nothing to worry about. What job and location did you hire out for?


----------



## adam11 (May 12, 2022)

Im in a legal state and i want to smoke weed very badly. Will they still drug test me if im in a legal state? How can I get away with it?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 12, 2022)

adam11 said:


> Im in a legal state and i want to smoke weed very badly. Will they still drug test me if im in a legal state? How can I get away with it?


If you want to smoke Weed, do it, but you won't be able to work for Amtrak if you do. Drug Testing will catch you, most likely on your initial Drug Test before hire!


----------



## chrsjrcj (May 12, 2022)

Even if you're in a "legal state" it's still prohibited at the Federal level. The county I work for fired a well liked and respected manager even though it's legal medicinally at the state level.


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2022)

adam11 said:


> Im in a legal state and i want to smoke weed very badly. Will they still drug test me if im in a legal state? How can I get away with it?



Yes. Everyone is both urine and hair follicle tested pre-hire, and subjects to random testing.
How can you get away with it? Don’t use it. But the fact that you’re asking how can you get away with it says to me that you need to seriously re-evaluate things.


----------



## Brian Battuello (May 12, 2022)

Yup. Weed laws are determined by the united STATES of america. Amtrak is run by the united states of AMERICA. 

If that makes any sense, explain to my British spouse why we have to change car plates and driver's licenses every time we move a few hundred miles....


----------



## daybeers (May 12, 2022)

Amtrak is federally regulated, and at the federal level, cannabis is still illegal. There's no way around it.

Even if cannabis is legalized federally, I don't see USDOT regulations changing, at least until there is a more accurate way to test current intoxication levels like a breathalyzer. The biggest problem with drug testing is that it often takes much longer for certain drugs to be completely out of your system even if they were consumed months ago, in contrast with others like alcohol, which is out of your system within hours since it's processed differently. Intoxication is different than just having it in your system.


----------



## Thepatna (May 12, 2022)

Hello,

So i received a email saying the next step in the hiring process is to complete the physical abilities test for a CSR position.

My questions are:

Does Amtrak normally set you up for the physical abilities test before you interview?

How long is CSR training?

Do they send you somewhere for training?
What is training pay for a CSR?

What is starting pay after completing training?
Do CSRs put into Tier RR Retirement?

Are you able to bump to different terminals with seniority as a CSR? 

Can you transfer to a different station as a CSR?

It seems as though the CSR physical abilities test is similar to a conductor physical abilities test, is this accurate?

Any feedback is welcome about the hiring process.

Thanks


----------



## OBS (May 13, 2022)

You will be part of RR retirement.
Physical abilities test makes sense, because you will be handling luggage. You can bump/bid into different stations within your seniority district, which will be determined by where you hire into. Not sure about the rules on national seniority.


----------



## Skyline (May 13, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Amtrak is federally regulated, and at the federal level, cannabis is still illegal. There's no way around it.
> 
> Even if cannabis is legalized federally, I don't see USDOT regulations changing, at least until there is a more accurate way to test current intoxication levels like a breathalyzer. The biggest problem with drug testing is that it often takes much longer for certain drugs to be completely out of your system even if they were consumed months ago, in contrast with others like alcohol, which is out of your system within hours since it's processed differently. Intoxication is different than just having it in your system.


I don't have an issue with legalized marijuana for either medicinal or recreational use. However, I don't want anyone whose job even remotely has a safety component to it to be high on weed or drunk on booze while at work. Not even a little bit. That would include OBS and operational positions.


----------



## railiner (May 13, 2022)

OBS said:


> You will be part of RR retirement.
> Physical abilities test makes sense, because you will be handling luggage. You can bump/bid into different stations within your seniority district, which will be determined by where you hire into. Not sure about the rules on national seniority.


When I transferred from Denver to New York City, back in 1989, My benefit seniority came with me, but my bidding/bumping seniority did not, for a five year period, under the TCU agreement. So I had to start at the bottom, but after five years, I would suddenly jump to my total seniority.
I think this is a fair plan, as it protects people from being displaced by “boomers”, that are always jumping around, but at the same time giving you the benefit of moving anywhere, and eventually enjoying your full seniority.


----------



## daybeers (May 13, 2022)

Skyline said:


> I don't have an issue with legalized marijuana for either medicinal or recreational use. However, I don't want anyone whose job even remotely has a safety component to it to be high on weed or drunk on booze while at work. Not even a little bit. That would include OBS and operational positions.


I agree wholeheartedly. The issue is there's no current method to test current intoxication levels.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 19, 2022)

Hello I am still relatively new here I interviewed with amtrak 2 weeks ago. I thought it went well the manager that interviewed me said he was impressed and wanted to hire me. Should I be discouraged if I have not heard anything back by now. How long does the hiring process go after interview. Thanks any input is welcome. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## daybeers (May 19, 2022)

Welcome! I'm glad your interview went well. Sadly, Amtrak's HR department is a joke and is overwhelmed, understaffed, and not motivated to hire new staff quickly enough. The hiring process has always been infamously long and tedious. Unsure when you'll hear. No news is good news; sorry there isn't more specific information we can give you.


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Hello I am still relatively new here I interviewed with amtrak 2 weeks ago. I thought it went well the manager that interviewed me said he was impressed and wanted to hire me. Should I be discouraged if I have not heard anything back by now. How long does the hiring process go after interview. Thanks any input is welcome. Have a blessed day everyone.



What job and location did you interview for?


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 19, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> What job and location did you interview for?


Obs train attendant


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Obs train attendant


Location?


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 19, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Location?


Union station Chicago


----------



## nochin87 (May 19, 2022)

Got offered an Engineer Trainee position out of New York. Current BNSF Engineer. Projected start date is June 6th. How close to the start date is it when you get the final what when and were info for the class? All the medical and drug testing appointments have been done for a couple of weeks. I don't want to resign from BNSF until I have that info incase the class gets pushed or god forbid they see something they don't like on my medical(same medical exam as BN so I doubt it). Also anyone work out of New York or are going to be in this class let me know.


----------



## railiner (May 19, 2022)

nochin87 said:


> Got offered an Engineer Trainee position out of New York. Current BNSF Engineer. Projected start date is June 6th. How close to the start date is it when you get the final what when and were info for the class? All the medical and drug testing appointments have been done for a couple of weeks. I don't want to resign from BNSF until I have that info incase the class gets pushed or god forbid they see something they don't like on my medical(same medical exam as BN so I doubt it). Also anyone work out of New York or are going to be in this class let me know.


I am most curious, if you care to respond, as to why you wish to give up your position on the BNSF to work for Amtrak. Also, why you would want to move from NE to NY...
Whatever, I wish you good luck on achieving your desired position.


----------



## nochin87 (May 19, 2022)

railiner said:


> I am most curious, if you care to respond, as to why you wish to give up your position on the BNSF to work for Amtrak. Also, why you would want to move from NE to NY...
> Whatever, I wish you good luck on achieving your desired position.


BNSF has turned into the worst of the big 4 this last year and is only getting worse as time goes on. My wife and I are originally from the east coast. It's nice living in the country with low cost of living and all but getting particular services specifically specialized medical services is a major pain out here. NTM the benefits of amtrak in an area where you essentially go home every day vs here where I spend more time in the hotel at the other end of the road than I do at home.


----------



## Acela150 (May 21, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Union station Chicago


I'll see if I can find out anything for you. I can't guarantee anything though. But also keep an eye on your online job profile. 


nochin87 said:


> Got offered an Engineer Trainee position out of New York. Current BNSF Engineer. Projected start date is June 6th. How close to the start date is it when you get the final what when and were info for the class? All the medical and drug testing appointments have been done for a couple of weeks. I don't want to resign from BNSF until I have that info incase the class gets pushed or god forbid they see something they don't like on my medical(same medical exam as BN so I doubt it). Also anyone work out of New York or are going to be in this class let me know.



Welcome to the team brother! We'll probably see each other in Wilmington here and there. I'm there until the 17th of June for AC class. 

Do you know if you got hired for Zone 1 towards New Haven and Boston, or Zone 2 towards Philly and DC? You'll honestly get info a few days before your class. If you have any quesitons feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## nochin87 (May 21, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> I'll see if I can find out anything for you. I can't guarantee anything though. But also keep an eye on your online job profile.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the team brother! We'll probably see each other in Wilmington here and there. I'm there until the 17th of June for AC class.
> ...


Zone 2. I just got the email yesterday saying that everything was good to go for starting on the 6th and to be on the lookout for an email for final information for the 1st day.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 21, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Union station Chicago


Thanks so much for even trying have a beautifully blessed weekend


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 23, 2022)

Careerdriven said:


> End of April I accepted a job offer with amtrak
> Last week had my hair follicle test done, completed my new hire paperwork and background check.
> My background check is finished( it shows on the website)
> 
> ...


I also interviewed with amtrak how long did you hear back from them after interview ? Just curious it's been two weeks since mine and I wonder if they went with a different candidate since I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## OBS (May 23, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> I also interviewed with amtrak how long did you hear back from them after interview ? Just curious it's been two weeks since mine and I wonder if they went with a different candidate since I haven't heard back yet.


Unless you were applying for a special position, they usually hire quantities of people and the wheels move very slowly. If you don't hear after a month, then maybe...


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 24, 2022)

OBS said:


> Unless you were applying for a special position, they usually hire quantities of people and the wheels move very slowly. If you don't hear after a month, then maybe...


Thanks again for the info have a blessed night


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 26, 2022)

nochin87 said:


> Zone 2. I just got the email yesterday saying that everything was good to go for starting on the 6th and to be on the lookout for an email for final information for the 1st day.


Hello again I pray all is well. Just a quick question it's been three weeks since my interview should I be concerned . I know it's a slow process with many companies as far as hiring. I am not sure with amtrak the time frame is . My app staus is still currently under review obs train attendant. Thanks again for all info this far have a nice day


----------



## Mardies Parchman (May 31, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Union station Chicago


Good Afternoon greetings from the windy city . It's been 3 weeks since my initial interview with amtrak for the obs train attendant position chicago. My app status still says under review should I assume they went with other candidates.


----------



## AvmanM (Jun 6, 2022)

Every time I have applied for a job at Amtrak, I soon received a brief email telling me I wasn't selected for an interview. Now I hear that Amtrak is cutting frequencies on the NEC and elsewhere due to staff shortages. What gives? Why not just hire more people in the first place?

Related: In 2017, I took the exam to become a motorman for the NYC Subway. I scored a 95% (passing grade is 70%) but was disqualified on a minor technicality (not having been with my then employer for one year at the time I registered for the exam). Now they are crying about staff shortages and trying to bring retired people back. This is what mindless bureaucracy gets you.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jun 7, 2022)

TheCrescent said:


> I served on an oversight board for a transit system in a mid-size city (overseeing rail and bus operations).
> 
> It gave me one more thing on a resume that has opened some career doors in related fields.
> 
> ...


I applied and interviewed with amtrak over a month ago today. Any insight on the hiring process app still says under review just wondering if they went with another candidate.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 7, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> I applied and interviewed with amtrak over a month ago today. Any insight on the hiring process app still says under review just wondering if they went with another candidate.


Their HR department is severely understaffed… don’t give up and follow up with the people that interviewed you.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jun 7, 2022)

CCC1007 said:


> Their HR department is severely understaffed… don’t give up and follow up with the people that interviewed you.


Thanks was not sure I had not heard anything got my fingers crossed lol


----------



## Que (Jun 30, 2022)

nochin87 said:


> Got offered an Engineer Trainee position out of New York. Current BNSF Engineer. Projected start date is June 6th. How close to the start date is it when you get the final what when and were info for the class? All the medical and drug testing appointments have been done for a couple of weeks. I don't want to resign from BNSF until I have that info incase the class gets pushed or god forbid they see something they don't like on my medical(same medical exam as BN so I doubt it). Also anyone work out of New York or are going to be in this class let me know.


I’m going through the same thing. Accepted a engineer trainee position. Current UP engineer. Drug test and medical done a few weeks ago. Still haven’t heard anything. Class start date is supposed to be July 25.

How long was it before you received any update before your class started?


----------



## Skater504808 (Jun 30, 2022)

Hey I am , new to Amtrak passed all my pre employment activities was just curious do they pass out uniforms or what typically is the dress code and also first day like? I also heard that I might need to go to another state for training how does that work do they pay for the expenses? thank you!


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 1, 2022)

CCC1007 said:


> Their HR department is severely understaffed… don’t give up and follow up with the people that interviewed you.


Thanks again for info still haven't heard anything app still says under review. Trying to hold out hope ai heard the process can take a few months.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 1, 2022)

Skater504808 said:


> Hey I am , new to Amtrak passed all my pre employment activities was just curious do they pass out uniforms or what typically is the dress code and also first day like? I also heard that I might need to go to another state for training how does that work do they pay for the expenses? thank you!


What job did you get hired for, and what location? That will help get you some answers.  


Mardies Parchman said:


> Thanks again for info still haven't heard anything app still says under review. Trying to hold out hope ai heard the process can take a few months.


I'm going to take a guess and say that you were not seleceted for the job.


----------



## Skater504808 (Jul 1, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> What job did you get hired for, and what location? That will help get you some answers.
> 
> I'm going to take a guess and say that you were not seleceted for the job.


na I got hired just got the free plane ticket to Indianapolis, I was hired for coach cleaner so was wondering what's the usual uniform? and i'm assuming they pay for lodging as well??


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 1, 2022)

Skater504808 said:


> na I got hired just got the free plane ticket to Indianapolis, I was hired for coach cleaner so was wondering what's the usual uniform? and i'm assuming they pay for lodging as well??


That sounds like info that Amtrak should be providing although some here may have been through the process and could provide some insight.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 1, 2022)

Skater504808 said:


> na I got hired just got the free plane ticket to Indianapolis, I was hired for coach cleaner so was wondering what's the usual uniform? and i'm assuming they pay for lodging as well??



Coach cleaners I have no clue about a uniform, training, etc. sorry.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 1, 2022)

transit54 said:


> It really depends on the position, but it can take some time, particularly for train crew and similar positions. If you are not going to get an interview, you won't hear back for months (or ever) - if you do hear they will e-mail you a form letter stating that the position was filled, or they decided not to fill it, etc. The process does take time, and they absolutely provide you with enough time to give two weeks notice (or occasionally more) before starting a new position, regardless of when you are hired. It's something that will come up in the interview process if you are called. Hope this helps and best of luck.


I Interviewed for amtrak almost two months ago. The manager who interviewed me said it was a yes for him to get hired. So I assumed the interview went ok. Yet my app still says under review two months later. Should I assume the went with other candidates and just never reached back out to me.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2022)

Skater504808 said:


> na I got hired just got the free plane ticket to Indianapolis, I was hired for coach cleaner so was wondering what's the usual uniform? and i'm assuming they pay for lodging as well??


I've never met anyone who's worked as a Coach Cleaner, perhaps one of our Amtrak Employee Members (or Ex) has some insight about that job??

Update: I see one of our Retired Amtrsk Members answered your question.

And IINM you fo get a Per Diem for Food and Incidentals as well as Trainee Pay!


----------



## OBS (Jul 2, 2022)

Coach cleaners generally wear street clothes AFAIK.
they will pay for lodging during training.


----------



## Skater504808 (Jul 2, 2022)

OBS said:


> Coach cleaners generally wear street clothes AFAIK.
> they will pay for lodging during training.


great thanks for the reply! And I heard they give u a food stipend if I'm correct yes?


----------



## OBS (Jul 2, 2022)

Skater504808 said:


> great thanks for the reply! And I heard they give u a food stipend if I'm correct yes?


I think so....


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Jul 13, 2022)

I came across this article with some insight to hiring. Has some information on who, what, and where Amtrak is trying to hire. I still think management should be held responsible for how deeply the company was gutted during Covid, but I highly doubt that will happen.









Amtrak aggressively rebuilding its workforce as federal dollars pour in


The railroad needs to hire managers and skilled workers to fill pandemic-related vacancies and prepare for extensive new infrastructure projects.




www.smartcitiesdive.com


----------



## nochin87 (Jul 14, 2022)

Que said:


> I’m going through the same thing. Accepted a engineer trainee position. Current UP engineer. Drug test and medical done a few weeks ago. Still haven’t heard anything. Class start date is supposed to be July 25.
> 
> How long was it before you received any update before your class started?


2 weeks before the start date


----------



## Will123 (Jul 14, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I have an interview Tuesday for the Delaware Electrician apprenticeship. 

I was curious if anybody knew what the starting hourly rate was.

Only asking because it’s going to be a little bit of a drive from me (I live in Philadelphia). 

So I just wanted to double check beforehand. 

Thank you to anyone who might be able to help!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 14, 2022)

Will123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an interview Tuesday for the Delaware Electrician apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't know the Rate in the Current Contract for your Craft, but I'd think it's more than OBS per Hour plus you'll be working a Regular Shift once you're Trained and Qualified.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 15, 2022)

So I recieved an offer via email but it was sent to wrong email address and I am just now seeing it two weeks later. The training class starts August 8th I replied back do you think it's too late. I am so upset u checked my primary email daily but apparently my email had not updated and they sent to my old email address ...just my luck


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> So I recieved an offer via email but it was sent to wrong email address and I am just now seeing it two weeks later. The training class starts August 8th I replied back do you think it's too late. I am so upset u checked my primary email daily but apparently my email had not updated and they sent to my old email address ...just my luck


Did you explain in your reply to them that you missed the email when they sent it and just now read it. Hopefully they'll still take you on.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 15, 2022)

Did the offer have a deadline to accept? If so, you have an answer, so likely not. Training doesn't start for another three weeks, so maybe you're good? Doubtful anyone here can do anything other than guess...


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 15, 2022)

Yes I did so hopefully they still reconsider me. thanks for the reply have a blessed day


----------



## PVD (Jul 15, 2022)

Will123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an interview Tuesday for the Delaware Electrician apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Is that an Amtrak specific electrical apprenticeship, or the regular inside or outside apprenticeship in the industry? I know Amtrak has been looking for electricians (and other trades as well) all over. I am curious since after my retirement from the electrical industry I have continued to stay involved as an instructor in the apprenticeship program for the IBEW local in NYC. This is the "quiet time" for me, my classes start again in September.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 15, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Did you explain in your reply to them that you missed the email when they sent it and just now read it. Hopefully they'll still take you on.


So the offers for the training were already extended . So I missed my opportunity ai could kick myself. So I guess it back to the drawing board. I was told my info would be retained for the next round of hiring. Do you know how often the training sessions are done. The class was set for August 8th new York. I am hopeful I will get an opportunity at some point mad at myself for missing this round.


----------



## Will123 (Jul 15, 2022)

PVD said:


> Is that an Amtrak specific electrical apprenticeship, or the regular inside or outside apprenticeship in the industry? I know Amtrak has been looking for electricians (and other trades as well) all over. I am curious since after my retirement from the electrical industry I have continued to stay involved as an instructor in the apprenticeship program for the IBEW local in NYC. This is the "quiet time" for me, my classes start again in September.


I believe it is Amtrak Specific. I think the difference may be that they work specifically on the trains and railways rather than in commercial buildings like the usual electricians would. Not 100% positive though.


----------



## PVD (Jul 15, 2022)

That would make sense. Just curious. I know the IBEW represents Amtrak (and many other railroad) electricians, but usually they are separate from the inside locals and are formed into the Railroad Councils.


----------



## malaga82287 (Jul 25, 2022)

Is Amtrak getting just as bad a rap for employees as freight right now? I worked for Amtrak years ago and was thinking about trying to come back, but I keep reading about low pay and bad health benefits with the Class I freight RRs. I know the work/life balance is difficult, always has been until you can hold a regular job.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2022)

malaga82287 said:


> Is Amtrak getting just as bad a rap for employees as freight right now? I worked for Amtrak years ago and was thinking about trying to come back, but I keep reading about low pay and bad health benefits with the Class I freight RRs. I know the work/life balance is difficult, always has been until you can hold a regular job.


We have several Active and Retired Amtrak employees here on AU, hopefully they can fill us in on this.

I know that lots of Old timers have Retired, and that the Trains now have lots of New Hire Trainee OBS and that Amtrak is hiring in most Crafts @ their Crew Bases and Facilities.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 25, 2022)

malaga82287 said:


> Is Amtrak getting just as bad a rap for employees as freight right now? I worked for Amtrak years ago and was thinking about trying to come back, but I keep reading about low pay and bad health benefits with the Class I freight RRs. I know the work/life balance is difficult, always has been until you can hold a regular job.



Far from it. A lot of Freight guys are running over here as fast as they can.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 25, 2022)

BladeSkier said:


> My training lasted three weeks of class room training, then six training trips on the diffrent trains. I trained as a LSA.


How often are the training sessions held due to an error amtrak sent jib training offer to old email and missed offer for upcoming class on August 8th. I was told my info would be sent for next round of hiring. I pray I haven't missed my chance and I am not waiting another year...lol


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 25, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> How often are the training sessions held due to an error amtrak sent jib training offer to old email and missed offer for upcoming class on August 8th. I was told my info would be sent for next round of hiring. I pray I haven't missed my chance and I am not waiting another year...lol



Stay in contact with HR about that. They are the ones who can ensure the offer is sent to you promptly.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Jul 26, 2022)

I just realized my complete post did not go through...my question was how often are training classes held I missed offer for August 8th class due to offer being sent to wrong email. I was wondering am I looking for another Ling wait to next round of hiring?


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 26, 2022)

Again, HR can tell you better then anyone here. Stay in contact with them.


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Jul 29, 2022)

Hello, 

First and foremost, I’m new to the site. I’d like to share with you an experience I’ve had with Amtrak’s hiring practices.

I attended one of Amtrak’s Hiring Events. The career fair certainly ended up being an experience. 

Since the event was to begin at 9am I arrived at 730am. Nothing was set up. No signs posters, tables, etc. I asked an employee and they told me to wait in a customers service room. When I got there, the small room was already filled with people. By 9am, a huge line of people snaked out of the room far and away. 

Finally HR showed up, surprised by how nothing was set up for the event. They managed find some tables and by 930-10 they were ready to roll. After having us sign in, they split the mass of people up and brought us up to a larger conference room. They told us about what jobs they were hiring for, etc. HR had us sign in again and then took our resumes. We waited for about 30 mins where they brought us to a relatively small waiting room. There were a handful of chairs and a couch, but with at least 50+ people crammed into the room. 

It’s now about 1130. Then they tell us they’re going to start the interviews. Now I’m starting to get excited. Sure, the career fair had a bumpy start, but now things were going to run more smooth. That was the hope at least.

Three hours went by and around 230, someone from HR said that they were finally ready to start the process along. We all looked at each other confused. People were visibly upset. We had been waiting hours with no food, no water, because we were under the impression that they were going start the interviews soon. 
Then another person from HR said they lost the sign in sheet and we would have to sign in again (for a third time). 

That cleared some of the room out. I would say about 15 people just left, upset with the how disorganized the process was. I was annoyed as well, but I stuck it out. After all, a job with Amtrak would be a life changing career. By 345/4, over 8 hours of waiting I finally got an interview. 

The actual interview went very smoothly. I waited a few mins outside the interview room and an HR rep brought me down to another office. He congratulated me about getting the position. I asked him which position and he gave me a funny look. He asked “Didn’t they tell you in the interview?”
I said “No, they only told me which positions they were hiring for.” 
He didn’t answer, just wrote down the different positions of Usher/OBS/Customer Service Rep.

After I left the event, I was so happy. I didn’t care which job I got, I finally got my foot in the door. They said it would take two weeks to hear back. 

A month later, someone from HR reached out and explained how they were sending out formal job opportunities and that the process could take up to a month or more. It has now been over three months since the hiring fair. I’ve reached out to check the status and I’ve gotten no response.

My questions are: 
Given the disorganization of the career fair and the lack of response should I be concerned that Amtrak ghosted me? 

Also Amtrak has had a few of these career fairs nationwide for a variety of positions, has anyone else attended them? If so, were they disorganized?


Thank you for your time!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 29, 2022)

Maybrook Valley said:


> Hello,
> 
> First and foremost, I’m new to the site. I’d like to share with you an experience I’ve had with Amtrak’s hiring practices.
> 
> ...


If this isn't telling. A good window on why Amtrak is in the staffing mess it is right now. They should be embarrased. But congrats on getting the position and sounds like you are the the kind of person Amtrak needs!


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Jul 29, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> If this isn't telling. A good window on why Amtrak is in the staffing mess it is right now. They should be embarrased. But congrats on getting the position and sounds like you are the the kind of person Amtrak needs!


Thank you! I’m still hoping that they extend a formal offer, but it’s not looking very promising.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 30, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> How often are the training sessions held due to an error amtrak sent jib training offer to old email and missed offer for upcoming class on August 8th. I was told my info would be sent for next round of hiring. I pray I haven't missed my chance and I am not waiting another year...lol


Amtrak has recently posted LSA and SA/TA OBS jobs for Chicago. I would send your HR contact an email and inquire. 


Maybrook Valley said:


> Hello,
> 
> First and foremost, I’m new to the site. I’d like to share with you an experience I’ve had with Amtrak’s hiring practices.
> 
> ...



So firstly, I want to thank you for the post. Because this gives me an idea on how things are run. I wish that I could say that I'm not surprised that things were a mess, however Amtrak hasn't done open hiring sessions like this in an unknown amount of time, possibly ever. 

Stay in touch with someone from HR. But if you have any questions please feel free to send me a PM. I will gladly answer anything that I can for you. 

Just curious though. Which city did you attend this event for?


----------



## daybeers (Jul 30, 2022)

I am not surprised at all by this, but thanks so much for sharing your experience. I'm sorry you had to go through that. To be honest, I'd start looking for other positions. If you really want to work for Amtrak, fine, but there are long periods of zero communication and then all of a sudden you have to make a life-changing decision very quickly because _they're_ the ones who are impatient.

I went to a career fair at a college with a railroad engineering program in I think April. The HR person didn't even know she was going there until the day before and didn't communicate any information that wasn't on the website. Most of the presentation was clicking around on the careers page anyway. You could leave your resume, but it seemed like it would just disappear into Amtrak's IT nightmare, never to be seen again.

And then they turn around and complain that nobody wants to work and it takes so long to train folks...


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Jul 30, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Amtrak has recently posted LSA and SA/TA OBS jobs for Chicago. I would send your HR contact an email and inquire.
> 
> 
> So firstly, I want to thank you for the post. Because this gives me an idea on how things are run. I wish that I could say that I'm not surprised that things were a mess, however Amtrak hasn't done open hiring sessions like this in an unknown amount of time, possibly ever.
> ...


You’re welcome! I attended one of the hiring events at Moynihan Station. 

I told my family about this experience and they gave an interesting perspective. They said the way Amtrak did the event might’ve been a test to weed out the large amount of people quickly. They said it might’ve also been a test to see who can handle the unpredictable nature of the jobs. I thought it was possible, but regardless of the reasons it definitely caused a lot of people to leave before the interviews. 

For anyone interested, Amtrak is having an invite only hiring event at Albany-Rensselaer in the middle of August for Assistant Conductors. Just a word of advice…bring some protein bars and water because who knows what’s going to happen.


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Jul 30, 2022)

daybeers said:


> I am not surprised at all by this, but thanks so much for sharing your experience. I'm sorry you had to go through that. To be honest, I'd start looking for other positions. If you really want to work for Amtrak, fine, but there are long periods of zero communication and then all of a sudden you have to make a life-changing decision very quickly because _they're_ the ones who are impatient.
> 
> I went to a career fair at a college with a railroad engineering program in I think April. The HR person didn't even know she was going there until the day before and didn't communicate any information that wasn't on the website. Most of the presentation was clicking around on the careers page anyway. You could leave your resume, but it seemed like it would just disappear into Amtrak's IT nightmare, never to be seen again.
> 
> And then they turn around and complain that nobody wants to work and it takes so long to train folks...


Yea that sounds very similar to the hiring event I went to. It speaks volumes about the company you apply to. 
I applied to a commuter railroad back in October. Completely forgot about it until they reached out recently and said my application has moved forward and they’re conducting a background check. Amtrak was my first choice, but at this point I’ll take whatever comes first.


----------



## daybeers (Jul 30, 2022)

Maybrook Valley said:


> I told my family about this experience and they gave an interesting perspective. They said the way Amtrak did the event might’ve been a test to weed out the large amount of people quickly. They said it might’ve also been a test to see who can handle the unpredictable nature of the jobs. I thought it was possible, but regardless of the reasons it definitely caused a lot of people to leave before the interviews.
> 
> For anyone interested, Amtrak is having an invite only hiring event at Albany-Rensselaer in the middle of August for Assistant Conductors. Just a word of advice…bring some protein bars and water because who knows what’s going to happen.


Yeah no, it definitely wasn't some kind of "weed them out by having them wait for hours with no food or water" thing. They're just incompetent.


----------



## Bigboy86 (Aug 8, 2022)

Amtrak trackman salary’s anyone know the starting pay for the real man position in north Brunswick NJ? Thank you


----------



## Bambamone3 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello I'm new to the form. Hopefully someone can help with this. I just got and accepted a Passenger Engineer Trainee position with Amtrak in Chicago which I was told was Zone 4. Now I'm already a conducter with Norfolk Southern in Chicago going on eight years and I have a couple of questions any help will gladly be appreciated!

1. What signals govern Zone 4? I know N&W and NS signals are two of them because Amtrak runs on NS rail right by our 55th Street yard all day to get in and out of Union Station. I know CN is another one because we have to run on CN rail to deliver cars to the CN yard. I'm asking this because I know you need one hundred percent on the signals to pass no exceptions! So I wanted to know what signals I need to study.

2. How does the Chicago Engineer extra board work? What's the guarantee like? 

3. How intense is the training in DE? I know it's way different from freight to passenger. I've been reading conflicting information.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## nochin87 (Aug 8, 2022)

Bambamone3 said:


> Hello I'm new to the form. Hopefully someone can help with this. I just got and accepted a Passenger Engineer Trainee position with Amtrak in Chicago which I was told was Zone 4. Now I'm already a conducter with Norfolk Southern in Chicago going on eight years and I have a couple of questions any help will gladly be appreciated!
> 
> 1. What signals govern Zone 4? I know N&W and NS signals are two of them because Amtrak runs on NS rail right by our 55th Street yard all day to get in and out of Union Station. I know CN is another one because we have to run on CN rail to deliver cars to the CN yard. I'm asking this because I know you need one hundred percent on the signals to pass no exceptions! So I wanted to know what signals I need to study.
> 
> ...


Hey currently in engineer training for the NEC, BNSF engineer refugee.
1. Couldn't help ya with that.
2. Amtrak extraboards work like any other from what I understand but it's not uninterrupted rest like we are used too, i.e. they can call you in the middle of your rest to tell u ur called for when ur rest is up. Also it's 8 hours vs 10 like with frieght. Blows my mind how frieght has the better rest rules and passenger dosnt.
3. Don't worry about training, way easier than I expected. A lot of fluff that BNSF taught us was not included thank god cuz it was a lot of stuff that you didn't need to know unless you were mechanical. Partially cuz of how they do training and Partially by picking some of the best people there hasn't been a failure in some time. There is so much extra time built into the program finding time to study for signals isn't going to be a problem.
Message me if there is anything else.
Good Luck.


----------



## Bambamone3 (Aug 8, 2022)

nochin87 said:


> Hey currently in engineer training for the NEC, BNSF engineer refugee.
> 1. Couldn't help ya with that.
> 2. Amtrak extraboards work like any other from what I understand but it's not uninterrupted rest like we are used too, i.e. they can call you in the middle of your rest to tell u ur called for when ur rest is up. Also it's 8 hours vs 10 like with frieght. Blows my mind how frieght has the better rest rules and passenger dosnt.
> 3. Don't worry about training, way easier than I expected. A lot of fluff that BNSF taught us was not included thank god cuz it was a lot of stuff that you didn't need to know unless you were mechanical. Partially cuz of how they do training and Partially by picking some of the best people there hasn't been a failure in some time. There is so much extra time built into the program finding time to study for signals isn't going to be a problem.
> ...


Thanks for the response. And yes you would think the rest rules would be better for passenger that's crazy! Also I've been totally working yards jobs (UB, and yard switching) for a few years so my signals are rusty lol. In the yards I work in Chicago there basically about four signals. Approach, Restricting, Slow Clear, and Stop (Lol) and going out the yard is rare so your not seeing all the signals on a daily basis.


----------



## lilyab47 (Aug 20, 2022)

My fiancé got a job offer for an engineer trainee position. He will be leaving on September 5th for their training program. We are trying to figure out what he needs to pack. During training do they wear uniforms or should he prepare to dress business casual, casual…


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 20, 2022)

lilyab47 said:


> My fiancé got a job offer for an engineer trainee position. He will be leaving on September 5th for their training program. We are trying to figure out what he needs to pack. During training do they wear uniforms or should he prepare to dress business casual, casual…



First off, please extend your other half Congratulations! Which crew base will he be working out of? 

As for what to pack. Boots are number one, followed by note books, pens, pencils, etc. The Student Engineer program doesn't have a uniform. However, they'll send him details on what to wear etc. I can also suggest that depending on where he is coming luggage. Since I'm not sure, let me know and I can give some basic advice on that. 

If he is not a current employee he should receive his Amtrak ID within the first week or first part of the second week. Once he receives that he shouldn't have any issues with being able to "flashpass" to go to Philly, NYC, DC, Boston, etc on the weekend. I can provide you more details on this through a PM if you'd like. 

Please feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Aug 27, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Amtrak has recently posted LSA and SA/TA OBS jobs for Chicago. I would send your HR contact an email and inquire.
> 
> 
> So firstly, I want to thank you for the post. Because this gives me an idea on how things are run. I wish that I could say that I'm not surprised that things were a mess, however Amtrak hasn't done open hiring sessions like this in an unknown amount of time, possibly ever.
> ...


Good Morning I applied for original position in May interviewed in May they sent an offer in june. Due to an email mixuo never recived it but was told my unfo would be retained when position opens up again. it is still under review recently the under review date changed to August is that a good thing I originally applied in May. they opened the position I applied for up again. So I am hopeful I will get called back soon.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 29, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Good Morning I applied for original position in May interviewed in May they sent an offer in june. Due to an email mixuo never recived it but was told my unfo would be retained when position opens up again. it is still under review recently the under review date changed to August is that a good thing I originally applied in May. they opened the position I applied for up again. So I am hopeful I will get called back soon.



My suggestion is to once again reach out to the HR recruiter who you interviewed with. They can help you in this case.


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Aug 30, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Good Morning I applied for original position in May interviewed in May they sent an offer in june. Due to an email mixuo never recived it but was told my unfo would be retained when position opens up again. it is still under review recently the under review date changed to August is that a good thing I originally applied in May. they opened the position I applied for up again. So I am hopeful I will get called back soon.


If it’s anything like my experience, expect to be left in the dark. They gave me an informal offer over 4 months ago. Still haven’t heard anything since. Every email I’ve sent to the HR rep asking about the status has been ignored. Now I’ve just pretty much given up on ever hearing from them. 
It’s a shame, because when I was at the hiring fair, I met so many lovely Amtrak employees and it made me even more excited to potentially start a career with them. Hopefully they’re more responsive with you. Good luck!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 30, 2022)

And Amtrak wants to hire 4,000 new employees. Good luck to them.


----------



## The Journalist (Aug 30, 2022)

I applied for a station agent position back in May, and did a strength test in June. Still “under review” (dated May) and no further communication. Seems like they’re slow all over.


----------



## lordsigma (Aug 30, 2022)

If you aren't hearing things via email I'd try over the phone. You never know. You also could send a message further up the food chain to see if that prompts a response.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 31, 2022)

Here is an excellent story from today's Washington Post (apologies to those who cannot access it) on the push by employers to bring employees back into the office after Labor Day and the pushback by many who do not want to return. It points out that right now in the full employment and tough hiring environment that applicants have the upper hand. Many employees are looking to jump ship and move to companies with more fexible work environments. Obviously where Amtrak is concerned, mechanics and on board personnel cannot work from home. I have no idea what Amtrak's WFH policies are but this could be a deterrent for them in filling key management or support jobs, maybe even in HR.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 31, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Here is an excellent story from today's Washington Post (apologies to those who cannot access it) on the push by employers to bring employees back into the office after Labor Day and the pushback by many who do not want to return. It points out that right now in the full employment and tough hiring environment that applicants have the upper hand. Many employees are looking to jump ship and move to companies with more fexible work environments. Obviously where Amtrak is concerned, mechanics and on board personnel cannot work from home. I have no idea what Amtrak's WFH policies are but this could be a deterrent for them in filling key management or support jobs, maybe even in HR.


Unlocked copy: https://wapo.st/3PYU7jL


----------



## amtrakpass (Sep 3, 2022)

Purely anecdotal but did have a friend recently apply for Amtrak for entry level positions and was rejected by them before an interview despite getting multiple other interviews at other transportation companies and eventually landing one of those jobs. He also passed drug tests for several of those opportunuties so that was not a problem. There definitely is a nationwide shortage of workers for sure in some fields, but I think this one example may highlight there is an ongoing problem in Amtrak's hiring process with being overly selective or overly slow in the hiring process.


----------



## Arson451 (Sep 3, 2022)

When I was going thru the process my HR liaison after 3 weeks of back and forth with the adjudication board, informed that they were all new. She actually filed a complaint with her boss because of how slow and ridiculous their requirements were towards new hires. In my case a 7 year old DUI was the deal breaker. I was all set to leave traditional chef life and Michelin awards to bring my talents to the rails. Amtrak thought otherwise so I’m back in a brick and mortar restaurant as the chef de cuisine. I still wish things would have turned out differently.


----------



## zetharion (Sep 3, 2022)

Reading this thread its not wonder Amtrak will forever be short on staff.


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Sep 4, 2022)

zetharion said:


> Reading this thread its not wonder Amtrak will forever be short on staff.



I’ve been in the dark for over 4 months now. The one and only communication I received was when an HR recruiter sent an email introducing themselves and that they would be reaching out in the coming weeks to extend and offer. They left no phone number to reach them, and every subsequent email I’ve sent has been ignored. 
A commuter railroad sent me an offer, which I’m accepting. I don’t know how long Amtrak expected me to wait.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 4, 2022)

Maybrook Valley said:


> A commuter railroad sent me an offer, which I’m accepting. I don’t know how long Amtrak expected me to wait.



Wise move. Best of luck to you in your new position.


----------



## The Journalist (Sep 4, 2022)

As soon as I post here I get a decline email. Oh well! Presumably I passed the strength test, which will make other positions easier to apply for.


----------



## Bigboy86 (Sep 4, 2022)

The Journalist said:


> As soon as I post here I get a decline email. Oh well! Presumably I passed the strength test, which will make other positions easier to apply for.


Oh no why did they decline you?


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 4, 2022)

The Journalist said:


> As soon as I post here I get a decline email. Oh well! Presumably I passed the strength test, which will make other positions easier to apply for.


Never assume with things like that.


----------



## JP1822 (Sep 5, 2022)

Sad that with such a shortage in labor and the fact the Amtrak needs labor, that there's not a better streamlined and efficient process. Even if there's a shortage in the HR hiring department, it can still be done. To hire people that have been interviewed, need to follow-up with them one way or another!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Sep 6, 2022)

At least you got a decline. I worked with HR for a major bank for a while, and we never sent out decline letters. We explained as politely as possible in the interview that non-acceptances would be "kept on file". If we could, we gave them a date after which they could assume that they hadn't received the posted job. I was told this was for legal reasons, that were we to decline someone we would have to state a reason and that would open us up to lawsuits. This was 30 years ago so mileage may vary.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 7, 2022)

Arson451 said:


> When I was going thru the process my HR liaison after 3 weeks of back and forth with the adjudication board, informed that they were all new. She actually filed a complaint with her boss because of how slow and ridiculous their requirements were towards new hires. In my case a 7 year old DUI was the deal breaker. I was all set to leave traditional chef life and Michelin awards to bring my talents to the rails. Amtrak thought otherwise so I’m back in a brick and mortar restaurant as the chef de cuisine. I still wish things would have turned out differently.


They're disqualifying potential chefs because they might have overindulged in alcohol at some point in their lives? They should read Anthony Bourdain's books and realize that if they disqualify because of drinking, they'll never be able to hire any chefs. I can't believe the FRA cares about past substance abuse or old DUIs of on-board service personnel. It's not like the chefs are driving the train or anything. If this is an FRA rule, it's idiotic and should be changed.


----------



## PVD (Sep 7, 2022)

Without knowing the details of the case, I can't comment on the validity of the DQ. But overindulging in alcohol and overindulging in alcohol and getting behind the wheel are entirely different.


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 7, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> They're disqualifying potential chefs because they might have overindulged in alcohol at some point in their lives? They should read Anthony Bourdain's books and realize that if they disqualify because of drinking, they'll never be able to hire any chefs. I can't believe the FRA cares about past substance abuse or old DUIs of on-board service personnel. It's not like the chefs are driving the train or anything. If this is an FRA rule, it's idiotic and should be changed.


The FRA drug testing requirements do include OBS so it's likely the DUI disqualification does as well. And recently mechanical was also added into the drug testing requirements. T&E, OBS, mechanical, track department/signaling, and dispatchers are the big ones with more strict requirements and disqualifications if memory serves me correctly - someone please add in any I might have missed. Railroad police I'm sure as well.


----------



## Waynniack (Sep 7, 2022)

I like trains and I especially like operating them. Operating subway trains and thundering through the tunnels under Boston was fun. One thing I realized though over a couple of months is that I really don't enjoy the stop and go of rapid transit. Going up and down 11 miles of track and stopping every 2-4 minutes then rushing to turn around at the end to do it all over again several times a day gets boring and kind of unfulfilling to me.

Combine that with having 1 man trains and having to deal with the passengers directly while operating the train and it kind of feels like a really long bus on rails. (No offense to bus operators, but that kind of thing isn't really something I see myself doing long term.) And don't let me get started on working for the T. You may be able to guess my thoughts based on how times they've popped on the news recently. That said, I left. With no job lined up.

Not the smartest move, but I've seen people there who are burnt out and feel like they're stuck because of their higher seniority and age. They all wished they jump ship years ago. They stay because the pay rate they earned by staying so long will be hard to find somewhere else at this point in their lives/career. While there are people who enjoy the job, I didn't want to be in shoes of someone that didn't, so I turned in my badge.

I used to detail cars for a large dealership for 4 years, so I applied for coach cleaner here in Boston at Amtrak just to get my foot in the door and actually got a formal offer. I hope to learn what I can from who I can about the company and about high speed railroading from the inside. So that hopefully one day I can hop back in the cab, operate a train on the NEC and fly past my old stomping ground (Orange Line) at 150mph. Well- technically the speed limit over there is 120ish I think, but you get my point.

I've had 3 interviews with Amtrak over the last year, so I've experienced first hand the tedium that is the hiring process there. This is the first time I've gotten this far. Does anyone know how long it takes after you clear the background check, vaccination status and drug test to hear back about a start date? The drug test was the last thing I did about 3 weeks ago and I haven't heard anything since. Reading though some of the threads it sounds like I would've heard something by now.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Sep 7, 2022)

Redacted


----------



## Maybrook Valley (Sep 7, 2022)

Waynniack said:


> I like trains and I especially like operating them. Operating subway trains and thundering through the tunnels under Boston was fun. One thing I realized though over a couple of months is that I really don't enjoy the stop and go of rapid transit. Going up and down 11 miles of track and stopping every 2-4 minutes then rushing to turn around at the end to do it all over again several times a day gets boring and kind of unfulfilling to me.
> 
> Combine that with having 1 man trains and having to deal with the passengers directly while operating the train and it kind of feels like a really long bus on rails. (No offense to bus operators, but that kind of thing isn't really something I see myself doing long term.) And don't let me get started on working for the T. You may be able to guess my thoughts based on how times they've popped on the news recently. That said, I left. With no job lined up.
> 
> ...


As a bus driver, you’re experiences sound very similar to what I’ve been through and what a lot of my more senior coworkers are going through. The coworkers have the “golden handcuffs”- stuck in a job they don’t like, but the pay/benefits/seniority make them to stay. I’ve made the decision to move on and start over at a commuter railroad because I also don’t want to find myself in that situation. 

As for Amtrak’s speed at moving the hiring process forward, I’ve heard many different things. 3 weeks between emails in railroad hiring terms is not uncommon. The commuter railroad I applied for took 9 months from when I applied to finally getting an offer. 

Since you made it to the drug testing phase, I would just be patient and maybe send them an email to ask about when to expect to hear from them. 

Hopefully you hear from them soon, and good luck


----------



## Waynniack (Sep 7, 2022)

Maybrook Valley said:


> As a bus driver, you’re experiences sound very similar to what I’ve been through and what a lot of my more senior coworkers are going through. The coworkers have the “golden handcuffs”- stuck in a job they don’t like, but the pay/benefits/seniority make them to stay. I’ve made the decision to move on and start over at a commuter railroad because I also don’t want to find myself in that situation.
> 
> As for Amtrak’s speed at moving the hiring process forward, I’ve heard many different things. 3 weeks between emails in railroad hiring terms is not uncommon. The commuter railroad I applied for took 9 months from when I applied to finally getting an offer.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's nice to hear that my experience isn't a rare thing.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2022)

Folks just a friendly heads up. Amtrak is having a virtual career fair of sorts. I'll include a link for those interested. It'll be on the 14th from 1pm-3pm Eastern Time. Registration Required! 









Walk-In Wednesday Career Fair


Save your spot to chat with our team at this online event. Each text based chat lasts around 10 mins and you can join from your desktop or smartphone at anytime during the event. Sign up today!




app.brazenconnect.com


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 8, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Folks just a friendly heads up. Amtrak is having a virtual career fair of sorts. I'll include a link for those interested. It'll be on the 14th from 1pm-3pm Eastern Time. Registration Required!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it called "Walk-In" when it's online?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 8, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Why is it called "Walk-In" when it's online?


Why do we call online chats chats? Should they be called live typing? 

Actually walk-in sounds like you shouldn’t have to register.


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 8, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Actually walk-in sounds like you shouldn’t have to register.


Yep.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2022)

Don’t shoot the messenger.  It should also be noted that these events are a great way to get in touch with a department that can be hard to get in touch with.


----------



## JP1822 (Sep 8, 2022)

Whether its 3 weeks or 9 months to get back to a candidate - that is way too long in the current environment. Totally inefficient and waste of both Amtrak and applicant's time no less. If you have a labor shortage, not for nothing, but one must be holding these candidates hands nearly. Am I saying it's necessarily right or wrong? Just saying that's the market right now and behavior. The 3 weeks to 9 months may have worked at one time - but it doesn't work in today's environment for trying to fill positions. Yes, companies need to go through the processes of tests, background checks, etc., - not saying to ignore that - but it is so critical to keep in touch with the candidate these days. Yes, from personal and first-hand business experience. Businesses are going under or curtailing major activities due to labor shortages. Other companies have looked at "out of the box" alternatives. Amtrak operates across the nation to many stations and areas. Yes, they hire for crew bases. I get it. But can't they hire from, and look for other places right along the LD train route to get candidates. I know of at least two OBS members (one an LSA and one SCA) who actually live near the Glacier National Park area - and clearly not a local OBS crew base. They've been assigned to the Empire Builder and Coast Starlight over the years. The traditional format of hiring has evolved, and can certainly evolve when looking at Amtrak with its LD staffing - one would think.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 10, 2022)

JP1822 said:


> Whether its 3 weeks or 9 months to get back to a candidate - that is way too long in the current environment. Totally inefficient and waste of both Amtrak and applicant's time no less. If you have a labor shortage, not for nothing, but one must be holding these candidates hands nearly. Am I saying it's necessarily right or wrong? Just saying that's the market right now and behavior. The 3 weeks to 9 months may have worked at one time - but it doesn't work in today's environment for trying to fill positions. Yes, companies need to go through the processes of tests, background checks, etc., - not saying to ignore that - but it is so critical to keep in touch with the candidate these days. Yes, from personal and first-hand business experience. Businesses are going under or curtailing major activities due to labor shortages. Other companies have looked at "out of the box" alternatives. Amtrak operates across the nation to many stations and areas. Yes, they hire for crew bases. I get it. But can't they hire from, and look for other places right along the LD train route to get candidates. I know of at least two OBS members (one an LSA and one SCA) who actually live near the Glacier National Park area - and clearly not a local OBS crew base. They've been assigned to the Empire Builder and Coast Starlight over the years. The traditional format of hiring has evolved, and can certainly evolve when looking at Amtrak with its LD staffing - one would think.



Please enlighten me on your hiring experiance with ANY railroad then.. And how at the drop of the dime they magically offered you a job in less then 3 weeks and had you in a new hire class. 

I'm personally well aware of the LSA that lives in Montana. How is it any diffrenet then me? I lived in Philadelphia when I hired for Seattle. Their is also an LSA that lives in Montgomery, AL who works the builder.


----------



## Arson451 (Sep 13, 2022)

I still get notices from Amtrak for OBS positions and they are now offering $12.5k bonuses for new LSAs.


----------



## zetharion (Sep 13, 2022)

Man thats a spicy bonus.


----------



## OBS (Sep 14, 2022)

Arson451 said:


> I still get notices from Amtrak for OBS positions and they are now offering $12.5k bonuses for new LSAs.


Almost enough to come out of retirement!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 14, 2022)

OBS said:


> Almost enough to come out of retirement!


But not quite enough, right?


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Sep 16, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> My suggestion is to once again reach out to the HR recruiter who you interviewed with. They can help you in this case.


How long can apps be under review do the expire they expire? Also can applying for more than one position cut down your chances of getting hired ?


----------



## OBS (Sep 16, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> How long can apps be under review do the expire they expire? Also can applying for more than one position cut down your chances of getting hired ?


The answer to your second question is "No"


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Oct 8, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> How long can apps be under review do the expire they expire? Also can applying for more than one position cut down your chances of getting hired ?


Ok so they said they would be sending n offer for December training class. How long before training should i hear from hr the class is setup for December 5th. Just a Lil anxious that the offer won't change . I have wanted this for so long excited and nervous...lol


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 8, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Ok so they said they would be sending n offer for December training class. How long before training should i hear from hr the class is setup for December 5th. Just a Lil anxious that the offer won't change . I have wanted this for so long excited and nervous...lol


Less then a week before the start of the class.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 8, 2022)

MODERATOR NOTE: Several posts that were either off topic, political and/or responses to removed posts have been removed. Please try to keep posts in this thread on the topic of Careers with Amtrak (generally to assist those members hoping for a career with Amtrak).

Thank you for your cooperation (and constructive responses to members seeking Amtrak employment) and understanding.


----------



## Kbyrdleroydogg (Nov 13, 2022)

I've ridden Amtrak for six years, always in sleeper cars. I've gotten a lot of good ones, one or two great ones, and ones who just hide in their rooms. 
What are the requirements? Wait for Amtrak job posts on the website? What are the full duties? How long away from home are you? What makes a good attendant?


----------



## OBS (Nov 14, 2022)

You can't apply for just sleeper attendant. You will be applying for Train Attendant, which means you will be working both Coach and Sleeping Cars ( as well as working as waiter in Dining Car in some Crew Bases) until you have enough time to hold a regular Sleeper position. You will be away from home anywhere from 3 to 6 days, including most weekends and Holidays. The Sleeper attendant is responsible for setting up the car_ (making sure the rooms have towels, soap, etc. as well as checking to make sure beds are made) You assist passengers with boarding and detraining, including assisting passengers with their luggage. You serve passengers meals in their rooms if requested, you scrub toilets, You set up beds for sleep in evening, and change sheets and remake beds for passengers in morning. This gives you a rough idea. You need to be organized and like working with the public, including under stressful conditions ie train is 8 hours late, A/c quit working, closest working toilet is 3 cars away, etc.

This gives you a rough outline...._


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Nov 14, 2022)

How soon after medical will I know if amtrak will clear me to start I am nervous.


----------



## OBS (Nov 14, 2022)

Have no idea...


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Nov 15, 2022)

Acela150 said:


> Please enlighten me on your hiring experiance with ANY railroad then.. And how at the drop of the dime they magically offered you a job in less then 3 weeks and had you in a new hire class.
> 
> I'm personally well aware of the LSA that lives in Montana. How is it any diffrenet then me? I lived in Philadelphia when I hired for Seattle. Their is also an LSA that lives in Montgomery, AL who works the builder.


I was offered a position with amtrak LSA recently took medical and am nervous I have hearing loss in my left ear but perfect hearing in my right would they remind offer for this. I have passed background and deugscreen and the hearing loss has never hindered me in any position I worked. My last position being in a ln airport guest servuce agent with airlines. I have worked hard in the customer service industry and live what I do. Praying the offer works out.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Dec 3, 2022)

What would a newhire Amtrak ticket agent expect to make for a base wage? I'm talking about after any training/apprentice periods.

Thanks,
jb


----------



## OBS (Dec 3, 2022)

John Bobinyec said:


> What would a newhire Amtrak ticket agent expect to make for a base wage? I'm talking about after any training/apprentice periods.
> 
> Thanks,
> jb


I think they now start around $24-25


----------



## John Bobinyec (Dec 3, 2022)

I take it that is per hour.
Thanks,
jb


----------



## OBS (Dec 3, 2022)

John Bobinyec said:


> I take it that is per hour.
> Thanks,
> jb


Sorry...yes...Union dues $155 p/ month and insurance is now around $300/p month I think...


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Dec 15, 2022)

So I am two weeks into my training for LSA for Amtrak. Any advice of what to expect once I start my on the road training. I am excited and nervous...lol


Acela150 said:


> Less then a week before the start of the class.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Dec 15, 2022)

OBS said:


> You can't apply for just sleeper attendant. You will be applying for Train Attendant, which means you will be working both Coach and Sleeping Cars ( as well as working as waiter in Dining Car in some Crew Bases) until you have enough time to hold a regular Sleeper position. You will be away from home anywhere from 3 to 6 days, including most weekends and Holidays. The Sleeper attendant is responsible for setting up the car_ (making sure the rooms have towels, soap, etc. as well as checking to make sure beds are made) You assist passengers with boarding and detraining, including assisting passengers with their luggage. You serve passengers meals in their rooms if requested, you scrub toilets, You set up beds for sleep in evening, and change sheets and remake beds for passengers in morning. This gives you a rough idea. You need to be organized and like working with the public, including under stressful conditions ie train is 8 hours late, A/c quit working, closest working toilet is 3 cars away, etc.
> 
> This gives you a rough outline...._


Any Input on the life of a new LSA..I am based in chicago new hire second week of in class training...


----------



## lordsigma (Dec 15, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Any Input on the life of a new LSA..I am based in chicago new hire second week of in class training...


Good luck and hope to see you out there eventually! Do you know which services you may work?


----------



## That1GuyRandy (Dec 15, 2022)

hi everyone. I'm going to just use this thread instead of starting a new one. I'm starting as a OBS employee in Miami in just under a month from now. I'll be moving to Miami for this position. My question is can you guys give me any advice on things that will be beneficial during my training in Delaware as well as starting my journey on the extra board. 

thank you guys in advance. I appreciate it


----------



## pennyk (Dec 15, 2022)

That1GuyRandy said:


> hi everyone. I'm going to just use this thread instead of starting a new one. I'm starting as a OBS employee in Miami in just under a month from now. I'll be moving to Miami for this position. My question is can you guys give me any advice on things that will be beneficial during my training in Delaware as well as starting my journey on the extra board.
> 
> thank you guys in advance. I appreciate it


First, welcome to Amtrak Unlimited. Second, it should be noted that AU is a forum for rail enthusiasts although there are a handfull of Amtrak employees that may be able to answer your questions. A large percentage of AU members are not Amtrak employes and may not be able to answer your questions.


----------



## OBS (Dec 15, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> Any Input on the life of a new LSA..I am based in chicago new hire second week of in class training...


I am so glad you finally got hired. You will find a lot of things on the road on your training trips where what you learned in class are quite different than the reality on the train. You will train with some great people and some mediocre people. Just learn and adapt all the things from the good people. and learn how not to conduct yourselves based on what you observe the mediocre people doing. You will notice the difference...Good Luck.


----------



## OBS (Dec 15, 2022)

That1GuyRandy said:


> hi everyone. I'm going to just use this thread instead of starting a new one. I'm starting as a OBS employee in Miami in just under a month from now. I'll be moving to Miami for this position. My question is can you guys give me any advice on things that will be beneficial during my training in Delaware as well as starting my journey on the extra board.
> 
> thank you guys in advance. I appreciate it


See what i wrote in previous posting, and good luck!


----------



## lordsigma (Dec 15, 2022)

That1GuyRandy said:


> hi everyone. I'm going to just use this thread instead of starting a new one. I'm starting as a OBS employee in Miami in just under a month from now. I'll be moving to Miami for this position. My question is can you guys give me any advice on things that will be beneficial during my training in Delaware as well as starting my journey on the extra board.
> 
> thank you guys in advance. I appreciate it


Welcome to AU. I’ll be on the silver service a few times in the next year so maybe I’ll see you out there! I believe there are a couple of closed Amtrak employee groups on Facebook that may be good resources for information too.


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Dec 15, 2022)

lordsigma said:


> Good luck and hope to see you out there eventually! Do you know which services you may work?


Either the diner or cafe car I am based out of the Chicago crew base



OBS said:


> I am so glad you finally got hired. You will find a lot of things on the road on your training trips where what you learned in class are quite different than the reality on the train. You will train with some great people and some mediocre people. Just learn and adapt all the things from the good people. and learn how not to conduct yourselves based on what you observe the mediocre people doing. You will notice the difference...Good Luck.


Thanks so much and for the solid advice and will make sound decisions based on knowledge and the realities on hands on exp. Lol


----------



## That1GuyRandy (Dec 15, 2022)

pennyk said:


> First, welcome to Amtrak Unlimited. Second, it should be noted that AU is a forum for rail enthusiasts although there are a handfull of Amtrak employees that may be able to answer your questions. A large percentage of AU members are not Amtrak employes and may not be able to answer your questions.


Thank you for that information . Happy holidays



lordsigma said:


> Welcome to AU. I’ll be on the silver service a few times in the next year so maybe I’ll see you out there! I believe there are a couple of closed Amtrak employee groups on Facebook that may be good resources for information too.


Thank you for that. And I look forward to it . Happy Holidays


----------



## Kmb (Dec 27, 2022)

SA1234 said:


> My application changed from “under review” to “manager review” and under “Job specific information” there is a job offer confirmation section saying congratulations on an offer. But I have yet to be contacted by anyone or even interviewed. Is this normal? Or does this mean something?


Did you ever figure out about that? I’m in the process and my application finally says manager review and then has that same information?


----------



## Mardies Parchman (Dec 30, 2022)

What is an obs universal trainee?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 30, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> What is an obs universal trainee?


Cross Trained to work all OBS Positions on Amtrak Trains.( not Conductor/AC or Engineer which are T&E Jobs)


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 30, 2022)

Mardies Parchman said:


> What is an obs universal trainee?


I'm honestly not sure. But a guess says trained for SA/TA/LSA/Enroute Cleaner


----------



## Kmb (Monday at 7:02 PM)

I haven’t been contacted from anyone but I noticed my status went to manager review and then had these selections under job specifics.

I’m not sure if I’m supposed to click anything but I don’t want to miss out either. Did anyone ever encounter this and what happens next?


----------

